# Nvidia GeForce 8500 GT



## sniperkidd (May 25, 2007)

Ok I had this card for almost a year without any problems. Yesterday i was playing Crysis and the graphics went hokey and the computer froze. Went to reboot and and the Integrated graphics take over. I tired to re-install the drivers but that was a no go. Re-formatted my hard drive (was over due for one anyways) and still a no go. I put in my old card and it worked fine. I get this error when I check it out, This device cannot start. (Code 10). I looked out this code and it tell me that I need to Assign IRQ to VGA under my BIOS, but lam a Dell so the BIOS options are very limited. Is there any other way to do this, or anything i can do to solve this problem? The card still gets power as the fan comes on.

Thanks in Advance,
Shane


----------



## sniperkidd (May 25, 2007)

No one can help here?? :normal:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

go into bios and the should be a "set primary video adaper" or similer and chose pci e


----------



## sniperkidd (May 25, 2007)

I cant, as i stated in the OP i have a dell system and the BIOS are very limted. Anyother ideas?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

ok control panel then device manager and do this to your onboard click on it and go up an press disable


----------



## sniperkidd (May 25, 2007)

Lol My on broad dosent show up in the list


----------



## sniperkidd (May 25, 2007)

I still need help with this... :sigh: Anyone have anymore ideas, I would really like to get this fixed, I dont really have the money to get a new one and game play is not the same 

Like I stated above, my on board drivers do not show up or anything like that, Just the video card its self

Thanks,
Shane


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Code 10 means missing, corrupt or incorrect driver. Remove the Display Adapter (right-click the 8500GT entry > Uninstall) in Device Manager, then reboot into *VGA Mode*. Disable antivirus and install the *latest driver* for the 8500GT. Reboot to complete.


----------



## sniperkidd (May 25, 2007)

Ok, I will try this when I get home tonight. I did try the un-install and re-install part, but not in VGA Mode and without Disabling My Anit-Virus. Will post again with the outcome

Thanks,
Shane


----------



## sniperkidd (May 25, 2007)

Still nothing. Any onther ideas?


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

This is part 1 of how i would solve this. Please do the following and then we will finish with part 2:


Download driver cleaner here and install *(but dont run yet) *http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=745#download

Download the latest driver from nvidia* (but don't install yet)* http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx

Download PC Wizard from my sig and install. Open it and go to FILE< SAVE AS and save the text file to your desktop. Then copy that text to this thread. This will allow us to guide you to the right chipset driver.

ONce you have done this, we will continue.


----------



## sniperkidd (May 25, 2007)

OK here it is, I hope this is the right thing.

PC Wizard 2008 Version 1.84
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Owner: Shane
User: Owner
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2
Report Date: Thursday 13 March 2008 at 10:20

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


<<< System Summary >>>

> Manufacturer : Dell Dimension DIM5100

> Mainboard : Dell 0J8885

> Chipset : Intel i945G/GZ

> Processor : Intel Pentium 4 531J @ 3000 MHz

> Physical Memory : 2560 MB

> Video Card : ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X600 Series***

> Hard Disk : WDC (80 GB)

> DVD-Rom Drive : HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GWA4164B

> CD-Rom Drive : HL-DT-ST CDRW/DVD GCC4482

> Monitor Type : NEC Technologies LCD92VX - 19 inches

> Network Card : Intel Corporation 82801GB I/O Controller Hub LAN

> Operating System : Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2

> DirectX : Version 9.0c (December 2007)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
***** End of report *****


***= The old video card iam using currently until I get this one sorted out. Not sure if you wanted with 8500GT in there or not?


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes, well done. Assuming you have followed the instructions above, please now:


download and install this: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/con...D=816&DwnldId=14529&strOSs=All&OSFullName=All Operating Systems&lang=eng

Restart

Go to control panel and uninstal any nvidia drivers you see.

Then run Driver Cleaner and use it for nvidia drivers.

*Shutdown *(not restart)

Install the 8500.

Start in Safe mode (tap F8 on start up)

Install nvidia driver you downloaded earlier.

Restart normally

Post outcome.


----------



## sniperkidd (May 25, 2007)

ARGHHH, Still nothing..  Iam losing all hope here. Anything else you can suggest?

Thanks
Shane


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

unfortunately not. the 8500 is not a great gaming card, RMA it or get a better one i think. sorry mate


----------



## sniperkidd (May 25, 2007)

Well thats sucks. Thanks for the help guys!! :wink:

Shane


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

sorry mate.


----------

